
Using Static Analysis to Find Bugs in the Real World - J3L2404
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-lines-of-code-later/fulltext
======
pgbovine
good article about the journey of a CS project from a university research lab
to a profit-making company product

~~~
iridolgo
Static analysis finds _everything_. iPhone App Store was using a static
analysis tool to screen out apps using Apple's closed APIs.

~~~
barrkel
Static analysis doesn't find everything, owing to the Halting problem.
Discovering apps that use APIs, on the other hand, is often much easier, as
they have to import the APIs somehow.

------
Confusion
Bjarne Stroustrup left the following comment on this article:

    
    
      I hugely enjoyed this article. I can't think when I last read an article that 
      made so many important points. Thanks for not sugar-coating the description of 
      real-world problems and real solutions. And thanks for not drowning those 
      points in jargon.
    

You can find it at the bottom, but I missed it on my first read, so I thought
others might have missed it as well. Also, I think it is a pretty good
additional reason to read the article :).

